

An Invisible Shield: How to Protect Kids from Sexual Predators - Mz
http://www.kidslikemine.com/blog/2012/06/13/an-invisible-shield-how-to-protect-kids-from-sexual-predators/

======
Mz
This is basically a follow-up to a remark I made here yesterday:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4102768>

~~~
meej
Are you familiar with the concept of enthusiastic consent? I do believe you
have hit upon how to teach it to children, which is simply wonderful IMO.
Also, not only have you found a way to protect your sons from the most common
sort of predator, I think you've dramatically reduced the risk of them
overstepping the boundaries of others themselves in the future. Thank you for
writing this.

~~~
Mz
Thanks for your kind words.

I had not heard of enthusiastic consent. It did occur to me at some point that
this ran both ways and was also teaching my sons to respect other people.

